# Spud Family



## Keith Harney (Mar 10, 2009)

A family of spuds consists of father spud, mother spud and 3 daughter spuds.

One day, No 1 daughter spud comes home and announces that she's getting married to a spud called Jersey Royal.

Fantastic says father spud, who would have thought that a daughter of mine would end up marrying into royalty.

Daughter spud No 2 then turns up and announces that she is getting married to a spud called King Edward.

Outstanding says father spud, 2 daughters marrying into royalty, whatever next.

Daughter spud No 3 then turns up and announces that she is getting married to Des Lynam

Oh the shame of it says father spud - he's only a commentator

Keith


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2009)

Love it! Thanks Keith!


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2009)

love it


----------



## bev (Mar 10, 2009)

Brill!Bev


----------



## Donald (Mar 11, 2009)

very good


----------

